

Google has issued a statement about its months-long mystery barge project - lukashed
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/06/google-says-its-using-mystery-barges-as-interactive-space-where-people-can-learn-about-its-technology/

======
Raphmedia
So, it a place to learn?

Floating schools?

I'm a bit confused here.

